

Stocktwits.com Closes Series A  - steveplace
http://www.informationarbitrage.com/2008/12/building-a-long-tail-meritocracy.html

======
brianobush
This company is from the guy who started/funded monitor110.com - which
ultimately failed. Interesting post-mortem found here:
[http://www.informationarbitrage.com/2008/07/monitor110-a-po....](http://www.informationarbitrage.com/2008/07/monitor110-a-po.html)

Seven deadly sins of a startup: 1\. The lack of a single, "the buck stops
here" leader until too late in the game 2\. No separation between the
technology organization and the product organization 3\. Too much PR, too
early 4\. Too much money 5\. Not close enough to the customer 6\. Slow to
adapt to market reality 7\. Disagreement on strategy both within the Company
and with the Board

~~~
infoarbitrage
brianobush, the company is not "from" me. i am merely first money in and lead
this round. soren macbeth and howard lindzon first had the idea. i did
wallstrip with howard (sold to cbs interactive) and mytrade (sold to
thinkorswim) as well. i think stocktwits has the potential to be much bigger
than either of them. i learned a lot from my monitor110 experience; stocktwits
is being built in a manner completely opposite from the way we built
monitor110. and for good reason.

------
fromedome
Series A: $800k (<http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/stocktwits-raises-800k>)

------
gaika
Congratulations! Need more news like that to get over gloom & doom.

------
infoarbitrage
ahoyhere, you clearly haven't used the service and clearly aren't in the
target market, which is why your comments are absurd. if you spent time on the
site and participated in the community, you'd see the value pretty quickly.
your focus on where the feeds come from is a small piece of the overall value
prop. and why the ?? concerning the $800k? care to be more specific? wtf??

------
ahoyhere
OK, let's check...

1\. Stock tips.

2\. Immature and (sometimes) unreliable delivery platform that they _do not
control_. Said platform is difficult to migrate away from (because it's a huge
percentage of the USP), not even a commercial service, powered by VC and no
revenues, with no SLA or recourse.

3\. TWITS. Twits, people! Stock TWITS.

4\. $800k?!?!?!

WTF, really?

